# Announcing rather early..



## Blah11

After nearly a year, I'm finally pregnant and I got my 1-2 on a digi :cloud9:

So, super excited and although it's very early days I'm feeling pretty positive.

Due Nov 25th :)!


----------



## sequeena

Just commented on your profile but am really happy to see your ticker xx H+H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## Blah11

Thanks hun!

Oh just noticed your sig :( I'll have a nosey in your journal x


----------



## sequeena

Blah11 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Oh just noticed your sig :( I'll have a nosey in your journal x

Drama drama as usual :lol:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats hun! xx


----------



## Snowball

Congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## mamadonna

congrats:happydance:


----------



## Stace90

Congatulations :)


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations hun.x


----------



## huggybear

aaahh congratulations. x


----------



## Lover

Congratulations, so happy for you! :)


----------



## pinklizzy

I said it in your other thread but congrats again! x


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsSyd

Congratulations! :happydance:

I'm due almost the same day as you so here's to a h&h 9 mths for us both x


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

You due on my nephews birthday :)

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!! Congratulations!! Sooo happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## mindyb85

congrats again blah!!!
I think mine is ending in a chemical but no bleeding yet and no real confirmation yet of the pregnancy to be honest, I'll have some definite answers soon tho (it's updated in my thread)
I am soooo happy for you tho!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congratulations x


----------



## Vicyi

congrats! xx


----------



## babydustcass

Congratulations! I think we are due around the same days, Im 4 weeks today and due on the 24th Nov x


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Congrats!x


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Ahh, bless, congrats lovely, fab news! xxx


----------



## Blah11

mindyb85 said:


> congrats again blah!!!
> I think mine is ending in a chemical but no bleeding yet and no real confirmation yet of the pregnancy to be honest, I'll have some definite answers soon tho (it's updated in my thread)
> I am soooo happy for you tho!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about that hun. I've had 2 chemicals and they're horrid (actually one was right after the other). You're super fertile straight after one so FX next cycle will bring you a BFP :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

:happydance: congratulations hun!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

Thanks everyone :D My IC was actually quite dark today so I'm soooo happy my HCG levels are going up :D!


----------



## momandpeanut

Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats xx


----------



## Kelloggz187

ooooooh congratulations :) xx


----------



## helen1234

Congrats babes bet your so pleased xxx


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations! :flower: 

LOVE your daughters name by the way! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations x


----------



## lauzie84

Congratulations xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations!!!! :dance: Just saw your ticker on a post you made on another thread, so had to come search the BFP announcements for yours :)

Really thrilled for you.

xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun xx


----------



## celine

so happy for you <3


----------



## lollylou1

huge congratulations hunny

Lou
xxx


----------



## ellismum

Just spied your sig on a thread in TC and had to pop over here and say congratulations!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## Sovereign

I've already said it but Congratulations hun!!!! x


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## poppy

Yay! Congratulations, I am so pleased for you. I wish you a healthy and happy nine months.

xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie xxxx


----------



## jackdaniels

congrats


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats! x


----------



## ALY

congratlations babes :kiss:


----------



## MangoCoconut

Congrats my lovely <3


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Huuuuge congrats! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Blah11

Got my 2-3 digi today at 14dpo :D!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: i scared to take my next digi incase the numbers dont change


----------



## Blah11

I was too! It came up 'pregnant' and I wa slike 'phew' then I was still waiting on the conception bit all paniced haha. Then 2-3 came up and I :happydance:

I have 1 more digi that I'm gonna do maybe tues or weds next week.


----------



## Hicce

Congratulations! I've just ordered a digi CB so I can get an idea of how many weeks I am.

Showering all mummies to be in sticky dust!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just seen your ticker on a thread I was on and wanted to say congratulations :flower: xx


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations! ! X x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Congratulations! x


----------



## Allie84

Congratlulations!!! :hugs: We have the same exact due date. :) Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:dance!x


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats hun!!!!!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Christine1993

congratulations hun! x


----------



## didda

Woohoo! :happydance: I have only just seen this! Huge congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! xx


----------



## polaris

Yay congratulations!! Very exciting news!


----------



## daisy74

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations :) x I'm so happy for you! x


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhhh congratulations hun :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## LadyGecko

congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9months x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## honey08

congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## bluebell

Brilliant news :happydance: Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats! H&H all the way through. Stay positive :)


----------



## mrscookie

yay! :) xx


----------



## xTinkzx

Congrats! Im due 25th November too! :happydance:


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats hun :flow: X


----------



## 678star-bex

congrats!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. :happydance: 

xx


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: huge congratulations honey :D xxx


----------



## flubdub

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## kimbo46

:yipee: Congratulations!


----------

